# First attempt Aquascaping



## purrfectlysane (8 mo ago)

I've been going crazy watching youtube videos with Aquascaping and decided to actually try to do something similar. I've been very excited about starting my own actual Scape. For Yumi's tank (my husband and I had no clue what we were doing and just bought a bunch of plants and tossed them in with a rock, a small finger root, and a bubbling baby Groot). I've spent the last week shopping to get everything together that I felt would look nice in my tank. Following up on some videos and seeing what plants I would like and believed would kind of look good together. Yesterday I had everything I needed (I ordered my Fluval flex on amazon which thankfully arrived yesterday). So after spending forever rinsing gravel and rocks, and roots I finally got scaping. I spent quite a few hours filling my flooring and trying to find the best way to fit my roots and rocks, and quite a few more hours taking apart plants and even taking a few snips from some of the plants in Yumi's tank that had grown way overboard. xD After a good 7 maybe even 8 hours I finally had everything set up the way I liked it. For my first attempt, I am satisfied, and after filling in the water I am even happier and feel it turned out really nice. I can't wait to see how it will develop over the next few months. I hope that this will eventually make another Betta happy. Who know's, may I'll eventually give Yumi's tank a redo as well.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

How's this tank growing in? Any updates?


----------

